# Lure components and supplies: Here's where to find 'em...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Templates, Suppliers And Other Resources..*.


ACID BRUSHES (to apply epoxy for clear coating) 
http://www.rsquality.com/productcart...idproduct=3201

Miscellaneous, including screweyes, 3D fish eyes, and many other components:

www.mooreslures.com

http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/muskie_lure.html


Lips, bills and tons of other stuff:
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/plastic-crankbait-bills/

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

http://www.njtackle.com/

Heres a GREAT site for beginners include templates for lure bodies

www.luremaking.com

Heres a link for templates to make your own lips for your baits:
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/making_crankbait_lips.pdf


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's another one:

http://www.lurecraft.com/


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are a couple more...

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=2375&CATID=54

http://www.fishcarver.com/

http://www.luresonline.com.au/

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/subcategory/23/

http://www.angelfire.com/tn/treetotreasure/lips.html

http://www.taxidermy.com/cat/08/fisheyes.html

http://www.qsupply69.bizland.com/store/index.html

http://www.hobbycast.net/products/hm150siliconerubber.htm

http://www.mcmaster.com/

http://www.sugarcreekind.com/ceramic-equipment-spray-master-spray-booths-c-256_257.html

http://www.csipaint.com/company.htm

http://www.pearlpaint.com/shop~ocID~5500~parentID~5487~categoryID~5486.htm

http://www.merriartist.com/

http://www.whosedepot.com/servlet/Categories?category=AIRBRUSHES


Now that should keep you busy for a while....lol

Rod


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh yeh, and can't forget...

http://staminainc.com/

http://www.hagensfish.com/


----------

